# Costa Energy Brokers



## Williamsinspain (May 19, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone here has been approached by Costa Energy Brokers? They phoned me out of the blue and offered to broker a cheaper electricity supplier on my behalf.

On the face of it, the deal they've offered me is very attractive but before I commit I was hoping someone could let me know what experience, if any, they've had with their service.

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williamsinspain said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has been approached by Costa Energy Brokers? They phoned me out of the blue and offered to broker a cheaper electricity supplier on my behalf.
> 
> On the face of it, the deal they've offered me is very attractive but before I commit I was hoping someone could let me know what experience, if any, they've had with their service.
> 
> Thanks


 Personally I never go for anything offered over the phone or at my door. I _might_ do if they agreed to send details that I could see and look over before I signed.
The other day a young man turned up at my (Spanish) mother in laws house, I think he was from Endesa (not sure, could have been Iberdrola, but one of the big, well known companies) with an offer for gas and electricity. It was an absurd offer that had absolutely no benefit for her whatsoever. Luckily my husband and his brother were there and were able to turn the "offer" down. When asked if he could leave the paperwork for them to look over (around *20* pages long!) they were told by the salesman that it was unprecedented and he'd need permission from his supervisor to do that.
Whaaat? My point is that this nontransparent approach, which leads to doubts and suspicion and actually was an con, comes from a major player. Don't take risks and if you want a better deal on something, look for it yourself rather than let companies persuade you over the phone is my advice.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I wouldn't ever deal with cold callers. The very name would ring alarm bells also. Suppose everyone on the forum will be googling though, nice advert for them


----------



## Williamsinspain (May 19, 2018)

I fully agree with the couple of comments so far. I wouldn't normally trust cold callers but the sales pitch was convincing and, on paper, the offered saving looks good. It's also with a recognised supplier DRK Energy. However, it all got a bit iffy when they requested copies of my passport, DNI, etc before I even saw a contract. As I said before, I'm hoping to get a heads up from anyone else who may have been approached and used there services. In no way am I also trying to raise their profile to forum members!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williamsinspain said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has been approached by Costa Energy Brokers? They phoned me out of the blue and offered to broker a cheaper electricity supplier on my behalf.
> 
> On the face of it, the deal they've offered me is very attractive but before I commit I was hoping someone could let me know what experience, if any, they've had with their service.
> 
> Thanks


Funny you should say that - as I received an email today ( cold caller ? ) out of the blue offering Cheap Electricity deals in Spain.

This looks like the beginning of a flood of alternative U-Switch type change your supplier for a better deal taking off in 
Spain, like they did in the UK after Thatcher deregulated and anti-monopolized the home energy supplier market,

Before you know it, we will have the likes Mercadona and Eroski entering the home energy market with reps waylaying
customers to sign up for their Gas & Electricity deals.


----------



## ELIZA55 (Mar 26, 2019)

I was approached by these recently. They said I could save money if I changed, I did and was charged by them for doing so. The change wasn’t as they said and i am now paying even more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As I said before,if you want a better deal, look for it yourself taking your time and see what you get offered rather than letting some possible scam lure you down a dark lane without a light.


----------

